# Steelhead fever on the rocky



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

With the rivers being high this weekend, I can only look ahead to the next in hope of getting out on the rocky for a few hours. As of now, the weather is looking pretty good by the end of the week, and with the river numbers dropping the river should be fishable. Did anyone have any luck this past weekend on the rocky? What have the pro's been hooking them up on? Also, I am still a rookie for the most part and have been looking for a place to get some fresh sacs. The only thing I have been using to this point is the ones I purchased from dick's. Unfortunately, I have had little luck float fishing with these. Any help would be great! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Erie outfitters has some good eggs, Since I live in columbus I usually make a trip there every fall and buy a few ibs of them to last me the hole year. Seperate them into month supply and freeze them like that so I can thaw out what I need at a time.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Erie outfitters is pretty much done with eggs this year........Rocky has been very good lately when its fishable....i have been getting them on eggs...you would be better off using jig and maggot then any of the jarred eggs...here is some fish porn









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Erie outfitters is pretty much done with eggs this year........Rocky has been very good lately when its fishable....i have been getting them on eggs...you would be better off using jig and maggot then any of the jarred eggs...here is some fish porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+100 jar eggs suck jig n mag if ur out of eggs nice fish 216

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, what I need to do is catch my own eggs haha. So would I be using dark jig colors (min foo?) in low visibility of less than 16in and light colors when more clear? Nice fish porn 216 haha


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

You guys either need a deeper net, a better net man, or you just gotta start catching smaller fish......lol

Nice fish


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

flyphisherman said:


> You guys either need a deeper net, a better net man, or you just gotta start catching smaller fish......lol
> 
> Nice fish


Really 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

flyphisherman said:


> You guys either need a deeper net, a better net man, or you just gotta start catching smaller fish......lol
> 
> Nice fish


Haha....those were some interesting net jobs.....I'm so used to beaching them lol.......dustin yes,dark colors in stained water.....my most successful jig colors are white and black with a variety of different colored jig heads. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

